# 2.0T Dyno Database



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

Rules: Please post your dyno and information about relavent mods only! Also Dyno type and location would be helpfull.
Please keep discussion out of this thread and start a seperate thread discussion about your dyno if need be. You may link to that discussion if you wish.
Thanks for keeping this cleaned up. Hope this thread proves helpful!


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (Matt-K)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Matt-K at 4:34 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Stock GLI Dyno*









Stock Dyno. 91 Octane. Dynojet Dyno. San Jose, California.


_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 4:12 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Stock GLI Dyno (tsalani @ lnt)*

the 2.0T makes over 193HP at the wheels stock???


_Modified by Ultimate1.8Turbo at 5:02 PM 12-1-2005_


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Stock GLI Dyno (Ultimate1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimate1.8Turbo* »_the 2.0T makes over 200HP at the wheels stock???


I think that's the torque number you are looking at


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Stock GLI Dyno (A3VWJetta2.0)*

that is a lot more than a 1.8T in stock trim..........


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Those numbers aren't at the wheel, it's at the crank.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

those numbers above are wheel numbers, not crank.


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

so the new 2.0T makes 40 more horses than a 1.8T.....nice


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimate1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimate1.8Turbo* »_so the new 2.0T makes 40 more horses than a 1.8T.....nice

Before I had my chip just my turboback, local customers were telling me who drove my car that my A3 felt much faster then their fully bolt on and chipped 1.8Ts


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

can we please keep discusion out of this thread? thanks


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (Matt-K)*

why would there not be discussion in a thread????


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimate1.8Turbo)*

trying to keep this thread only dynos with the relevant facts. i said to include all discussion in other threads about the particular dyno. guys you guys dont listen very well.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Matt-K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt-K* »_trying to keep this thread only dynos with the relevant facts. i said to include all discussion in other threads about the particular dyno. guys you guys dont listen very well.

This is a discussion forum. If you would like a dyno only thread your only real bet is to get a moderator to sticky one and lock it. Other wise People will discuss dynos that is just what happens.
And not being able to discuss them also makes them entirely useless.


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_This is a discussion forum. If you would like a dyno only thread your only real bet is to get a moderator to sticky one and lock it. Other wise People will discuss dynos that is just what happens.
And not being able to discuss them also makes them entirely useless.

You are correct. I was planning on having Jamie include this into a FAQ whenever it is created. O well. Discuss away.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (Matt-K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt-K* »_trying to keep this thread only dynos with the relevant facts. i said to include all discussion in other threads about the particular dyno. guys you guys dont listen very well.

Go fly a kite.


----------



## mike49o (Jan 20, 2004)

i personally think that this motor is much better the the mk4 1.8t .... also awe tuning is coming out with an amazing exhuast system (just finished the proto type i believe) for this motor that will improve dyno numbers dramatically


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (mike49o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike49o* »_i personally think that this motor is much better the the mk4 1.8t .... also awe tuning is coming out with an amazing exhuast system (just finished the proto type i believe) for this motor that will improve dyno numbers dramatically

Actually their A3 exhaust made no difference in power, nor will anyones just cat back exhaust. If they come out with a downpipe then you may see some gains.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Actually their A3 exhaust made no difference in power, nor will anyones just cat back exhaust. If they come out with a downpipe then you may see some gains.

When do catbacks of any kind make a real difference in any car around 200hp? These things will see an decent improvement with a dp and the software to match


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

thats why i have no plans on buying a cat back.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_
When do catbacks of any kind make a real difference in any car around 200hp? These things will see an decent improvement with a dp and the software to match


These just happen to have a decent cat back from the factory... that doesn't mean gains can't be seen from one, factory hp means nothing once you start to modify.
there are many other reasons for changing the exhaust one being weight. On the a3 for example the main muffler is like the TT it runs almost hte whole width of the car past the rear axle.. that is a very bad place for all that weight. You may not see any hp gains but your power to weight ratio may stll improve and just getting that weight out from beyond the axle can help with handling.


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*









That's an A4 Longitudinal mount. The transverse mounted is higher. I'll see if I can dig one up.


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:05 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so that graph is with the 93 program to the wheels?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Giac Stage 1 Dyno vs Stock*


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (Matt-K)*

Going to run on the dyno this Saturday. Just a quick question for those who've run their 2.0t ...
I ran my 1.8T last year, and they removed the engine cover to find an electrical lead (at coilpack) to get RPM for the dyno. Since the air filter is a part of the engine cover on 2,0t, did you just run with no air filter or did you re-install the cover (assuming it needs to be removed at all)? 
I also have vag-com. What would be the best blocks to be logging during the pulls?




_Modified by meanvw at 4:59 PM 1-24-2006_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_so that graph is with the 93 program to the wheels?

Correct. It is on a quattro car I believe. Solid line is stock, dotted line is programmed.
Here's my A4 2.0T FSI Quattro on 93 octane baseline and software only...









cheers! Mike


----------



## jprempe (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

Mike, those numbers look real good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## voiddweller (Dec 10, 2001)

Yep, very nice!


----------



## gtheo1 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (Matt-K)*

Leon 2.0 TFSi
ECU reprogrammed only.
95 octane unleaded.
Stock exhaust











_Modified by gtheo1 at 11:08 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## allcool (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (Matt-K)*









3 Runs...Best Run Wheel HP__209.85
06 A4-APR 93 chip flash everything else stock oem Audi










_Modified by allcool at 4:04 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (allcool)*

I'm not sure how acurate this is but looks similar to other real dyno graphs. I'll test it out again whenever I decide what chip to get. 

Vag-com Dyno(009,010SG) 3rd Gear
93 octane, all stock
Link to file: http://www.marlonf.com/Dyno1.xls


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_I'm not sure how acurate this is but looks similar to other real dyno graphs. I'll test it out again whenever I decide what chip to get. 

Vag-com Dyno(009,010SG) 3rd Gear
93 octane, all stock
Link to file: http://www.marlonf.com/Dyno1.xls









Wow, that is VERY interesting. Looks like your vag com dyno shows somewhere in the neighborhood of 225tq and 215hp stock. Interestingly this MAHA dyno (corrects to crank) shows almost the same. 
















Maybe these vag-com dynos do get somewhat close. Huh.
cheers! Mike


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (bhvrdr)*

I just found Dave's vag-com run also. It's pretty neat to see how similar these three plots look...








cheers! Mike


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Mike, that actually isn't mine. It's another A3 member's, Bassbiker.
This is mine.
3rd gear pull ~45 degree ambient, one passenger, last of four runs (was logging other things beforehand) 211/230


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Even better. Thanks for posting it Dave. Cool to see. cheers! Mike


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

Yep, that's mine and here's another combining results from a 3rd gear run and a 4th gear run. Used the measuring blocks from the DSG module. Have also done runs with the usual block 120 and results are same.









3rd gear pull:
234.5tq @ 2176
221.6hp @ 5888
4th gear pull:
234.5tq @ 2272
223.7hp @ 6176 
Should mention that this is a bone stock A3 2.0T DSG running 93octane Shell on same stretch of road.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Here's my boost graph.
Dave, are you seeing spikes like that?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Mine is a bit different. Sorry . . . . wasn't sure how to convert all the mbar to psi in excel.








Dave


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_Here's my boost graph.
Dave, are you seeing spikes like that?


You dont have a forge BOV adapter do you? I believe some one else posted a graph showing wierd boost and they had possible install or product problem with it. cheers! Mike


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

Only thing different from factory setup is winter wheels and tires
To add...I think Dave would show the same spike if he had started his run earlier in the rev band. The spike shows up right at 2500 and it looks like Dave started that run around 2400


_Modified by bassbiker at 12:56 PM 2/15/2006_


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

why are the mk5 gti's making more power stock on the dyno's than the a4's and a3's?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_why are the mk5 gti's making more power stock on the dyno's than the a4's and a3's?

what are you talking about?


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_what are you talking about?









stock mk5 gti's are making 197wheel...and it looks like audi chipped cars are making what, 206 wheel chipped? what's that about?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_
stock mk5 gti's are making 197wheel...and it looks like audi chipped cars are making what, 206 wheel chipped? what's that about?

um you're obviously misinterpreting the data
you can't compare FWD transverse MKV to an AWD longi A4.
The A4 has about a 21% drivetrain loss whereas the MKV has a 13% drivetrain loss (this is assuming manual for manual). 
The A3s have been showing around 200 wheel unchipped as well. 
Dave


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_um you're obviously misinterpreting the data
you can't compare FWD transverse MKV to an AWD longi A4.
The A4 has about a 21% drivetrain loss whereas the MKV has a 13% drivetrain loss (this is assuming manual for manual). 
The A3s have been showing around 200 wheel unchipped as well. 
Dave

oh my bad..I wasn't even thinking these were quattros. I didn't know you could get a 2.0fsi with quattro in an a3.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_
oh my bad..I wasn't even thinking these were quattros. I didn't know you could get a 2.0fsi with quattro in an a3.

you can't, i'm referring to A4s. Not all the dynos up there are from A3s. 
Dave


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









He is talking about this dyno. It clearly shows a *Jetta GLI* that produced 10 whp more with an GIAC chip.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's mine from a while back.
Only Mods were a cat-back exhaust and a K&N. 
#'s to the wheels


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

I am having a hard time reading the dynos since I have no experience. What are the average WHP gains with chips/re-flash? If I am reading them right 30whp on average over stock?


----------



## VDUB725 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (performula)*

What are people dynoing in Jettas, GTI's and A3's with APR 93 Octane?
I haven't seen a dyno yet.


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno*

I may try to get my car over to a local shop that has a DynoJet sometime this week. 
Just to make sure I understand how to dyno these DSG cars...
Put it in 4th, go to 100% throttle but DO NOT press the accelerator all the way to the floor so that the "WOT button" is depressed (thus preventing a downshift). Correct?


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_I am having a hard time reading the dynos since I have no experience. What are the average WHP gains with chips/re-flash? If I am reading them right 30whp on average over stock?

Yep...it's looking like gains around the low to mid 30's

_Quote, originally posted by *Go4Broke* »_I may try to get my car over to a local shop that has a DynoJet sometime this week. 
Just to make sure I understand how to dyno these DSG cars...
Put it in 4th, go to 100% throttle but DO NOT press the accelerator all the way to the floor so that the "WOT button" is depressed (thus preventing a downshift). Correct?









That sounds about right, except in my experience you should take it to the floor fairly quickly, just DON'T STOMP ON IT, and don't feather it down either. Stomping on it hard will trip the kickdown.


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Dyno (bassbiker)*

Can the kick down be disabled on DSG like on the Auto tip tranny? That will make it much easier just press the gas all the way down and it'll stay in the same gear, less chance of error.


----------



## Hotpockets (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Dyno (marf34)*

Just stick it in the manual mode (+/-) and then it won't shift for you...


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (Hotpockets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotpockets* »_Just stick it in the manual mode (+/-) and then it won't shift for you...

High load of the dyno people are still having it kick down even when in manual mode.
The key is to feel for the click and stop right before it.. 100% throttle can be had on an electric throttle car with 5% pedal movement. Its all in the computers to determine how much to give.. So even going 100% doesnt' mean you get 100% if it doesnt' want to give it to you. With the load of the dyno however going to just above the kick down switchwill result in 100% throttle so there is no need to literally floor it.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Dyno (PD Performance)*

thanks for that info chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Dyno (ProjectA3)*

I finally got ProjectA3 on the dyno and here's the results
APR StageII 91 octane
APR 3" turbo-back exhaust
running 100octane fuel for the hell of it to see if it made any difference (it probably didnt).
Dyno is an extremely accurate Dyno Dynamics machine that tests HP and torque in a real world situation. They preload the machine to get a readout that is similar to what one would get while driving on the road.
All 3 runs were spot on consistant
195.9 WHP and 240WTQ on all 3 runs.
This show me these cars are extremely consistant with the power they put put.
I also got an air/fuel printout but i am trying to interpret it so i can know what i am talking about.
I will take digital pics of both graphs later tonight and post them by tomorrow.


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

ok I don't get it. How can a stock mk5 GTi make around 200wheel yet your stage 2 ARP with turbo back and 100oct makes the same? something doesn't make sense here. seing as the A3 is FWD not AWD it's not drivetrain loss.
somebody tell me what I'm not seeing?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_ok I don't get it. How can a stock mk5 GTi make around 200wheel yet your stage 2 ARP with turbo back and 100oct makes the same? something doesn't make sense here. seing as the A3 is FWD not AWD it's not drivetrain loss.
somebody tell me what I'm not seeing?

I agree, his numbers do seem to be quite low for 100 octane + stage II APR programming + full turboback 3" exhaust. 
The dyno dynamics load dyno does tend to produce lower numbers than most dynos, however it is fairly comparable to the mustang dyno (whose results were posted above). I'm a bit surprised as well.
Dave


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno*

Here's my dyno data from this afternoon... I had 10 gallons of 104-octane unleaded (Sunoco GT Plus) and 2 gallons of 93 octane gas in the tank at the time, so it's probably about 102 octane overall. Run #1 was with the car in "stock" mode. Run #2 was with the car in 93 octane mode. Runs #3 and #4 were with the car in 100-octane mode. 
Dynojet Research Inc.
Run Date: 2/25/2006 12:08:27 PM
run_001.drf: 61.01°F 29.45in-Hg Humidity:13% SAE:0.98 
s mph hp Air/Fuel
0.20 62.00 N/A 12.10 
0.37 63.00 170.50 11.45 
0.49 64.00 176.21 11.42 
0.62 65.00 180.58 11.35 
0.74 66.00 183.05 11.20 
0.87 67.00 185.65 11.09 
1.00 68.00 188.93 11.01 
1.12 69.00 191.73 10.94 
1.25 70.00 194.17 10.82 
1.37 71.00 197.25 10.74 
1.50 72.00 199.54 10.62 
1.62 73.00 201.74 10.71 
1.75 74.00 204.67 10.87 
1.88 75.00 204.80 10.98 
2.01 76.00 203.72 10.91 
2.14 77.00 204.27 10.87 
2.27 78.00 204.28 10.90 
2.40 79.00 203.96 10.98 
2.54 80.00 204.06 11.04 
2.68 81.00 203.62 11.00 
2.82 82.00 201.22 10.84 
2.96 83.00 197.99 10.80 
3.11 84.00 195.18 10.78 
3.27 85.00 192.35 10.57 
3.42 86.00 189.43 10.23 
3.58 87.00 188.44 10.04 
3.75 88.00 190.55 10.31 
3.91 89.00 191.05 10.64 
4.07 90.00 191.99 10.65 
4.24 91.00 191.30 10.43 
4.41 92.00 192.08 10.60 
4.57 93.00 194.23 10.80 
4.74 94.00 194.54 10.76 
4.91 95.00 195.17 10.69 
5.09 96.00 194.94 10.87 
5.26 97.00 194.50 11.07 
5.44 98.00 194.86 11.06 
5.61 99.00 195.13 11.00 
5.80 100.00 190.63 10.95 
5.98 101.00 186.49 10.98 
6.18 102.00 182.14 10.91 
6.38 103.00 177.57 10.72 
6.59 104.00 175.74 10.73 
6.80 105.00 174.72 10.79 
7.05 106.00 136.83 N/A 
--------- --------- --------- ---------
MAX: 7.05 106.00 204.80 12.10
MIN: 0.20 62.00 136.83 10.04
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dynojet Research Inc.
Run Date: 2/25/2006 12:13:33 PM
run_002.drf: 63.35°F 29.46in-Hg Humidity:15% SAE:0.98 
s mph hp Air/Fuel
0.16 68.00 N/A 14.53 
0.39 69.00 149.26 12.06 
0.54 70.00 169.16 11.56 
0.68 71.00 181.96 11.11 
0.81 72.00 190.80 10.77 
0.94 73.00 196.02 10.56 
1.07 74.00 199.19 10.35 
1.20 75.00 202.34 10.45 
1.33 76.00 203.17 10.64 
1.47 77.00 203.76 10.74 
1.60 78.00 204.66 10.77 
1.73 79.00 202.88 10.70 
1.87 80.00 202.92 10.66 
2.01 81.00 203.10 10.66 
2.15 82.00 202.88 10.75 
2.29 83.00 201.98 10.74 
2.44 84.00 202.06 10.61 
2.59 85.00 201.87 10.55 
2.74 86.00 201.15 10.49 
2.89 87.00 202.43 10.59 
3.04 88.00 202.23 10.55 
3.19 89.00 199.06 10.13 
3.35 90.00 193.23 10.00 
3.52 91.00 185.17 10.00 
3.70 92.00 178.00 10.00 
3.89 93.00 179.49 10.03 
4.07 94.00 183.95 10.20 
4.25 95.00 185.58 10.33 
4.43 96.00 189.03 10.39 
4.60 97.00 191.10 10.35 
4.78 98.00 192.84 10.27 
4.96 99.00 194.65 10.35 
5.14 100.00 193.83 10.61 
5.33 101.00 195.21 10.71 
5.51 102.00 195.02 10.61 
5.70 103.00 193.95 10.74 
5.89 104.00 192.21 11.03 
6.08 105.00 188.33 11.08 
6.32 106.00 145.28 N/A 
--------- --------- --------- ---------
MAX: 6.32 106.00 204.66 14.53
MIN: 0.16 68.00 145.28 10.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dynojet Research Inc.
Run Date: 2/25/2006 12:15:55 PM
run_003.drf: 62.00°F 29.48in-Hg Humidity:14% SAE:0.98 
s mph hp Air/Fuel
0.20 61.00 N/A 11.73 
0.42 62.00 164.85 11.46 
0.56 63.00 155.80 11.22 
0.71 64.00 146.60 11.43 
0.85 65.00 165.96 12.47 
0.99 66.00 161.17 14.03 
1.14 67.00 166.60 12.76 
1.27 68.00 171.69 11.18 
1.41 69.00 175.09 10.33 
1.55 70.00 177.76 10.02 
1.69 71.00 180.51 10.16 
1.82 72.00 183.56 10.43 
1.96 73.00 185.73 10.27 
2.10 74.00 187.93 10.04 
2.23 75.00 189.70 10.00 
2.37 76.00 191.54 10.07 
 2.51 77.00 192.07 10.30 
2.65 78.00 191.70 10.39 
2.80 79.00 192.04 10.20 
2.94 80.00 192.39 10.02 
3.09 81.00 193.05 10.07 
3.24 82.00 193.47 10.27 
3.38 83.00 195.01 10.40 
3.53 84.00 195.40 10.45 
3.69 85.00 194.78 10.30 
3.84 86.00 194.76 10.31 
4.00 87.00 194.99 10.50 
4.15 88.00 194.42 10.61 
4.31 89.00 195.05 10.61 
4.47 90.00 193.85 10.54 
4.64 91.00 192.16 10.60 
4.81 92.00 190.70 10.71 
4.98 93.00 191.02 10.76 
5.15 94.00 189.91 10.69 
5.32 95.00 191.41 10.69 
5.50 96.00 190.22 10.81 
5.68 97.00 190.26 10.84 
5.86 98.00 189.67 10.80 
6.04 99.00 189.26 10.90 
6.23 100.00 188.14 11.12 
6.42 101.00 187.42 11.25 
6.61 102.00 186.43 11.24 
6.80 103.00 185.40 11.37 
7.00 104.00 183.96 11.45 
7.20 105.00 181.61 11.41 
7.45 106.00 136.14 N/A 
--------- --------- --------- ---------
MAX: 7.45 106.00 195.40 14.03
MIN: 0.20 61.00 136.14 10.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I let the car cool down before doing run #4:
Dynojet Research Inc.
Run Date: 2/25/2006 12:36:49 PM
run_004.drf: 65.93°F 29.48in-Hg Humidity:12% SAE:0.98 
s mph hp Air/Fuel
0.22 60.00 N/A 12.17 
0.44 61.00 153.14 11.78 
0.58 62.00 158.26 11.62 
0.71 63.00 163.52 11.50 
0.85 64.00 167.32 11.32 
0.98 65.00 171.71 11.11 
1.11 66.00 175.76 10.86 
1.24 67.00 180.37 10.80 
1.37 68.00 185.28 10.99 
1.50 69.00 186.93 10.98 
1.63 70.00 189.45 10.78 
1.76 71.00 192.60 10.71 
1.89 72.00 194.90 10.70 
2.02 73.00 197.07 10.73 
2.15 74.00 197.68 10.79 
2.28 75.00 197.84 10.80 
2.41 76.00 197.89 10.74 
2.55 77.00 197.17 10.58 
2.69 78.00 197.92 10.61 
2.83 79.00 198.56 10.73 
2.97 80.00 199.10 10.82 
3.11 81.00 200.29 10.88 
3.25 82.00 201.20 10.95 
3.40 83.00 201.39 10.91 
3.54 84.00 201.04 10.99 
3.69 85.00 200.73 11.10 
3.84 86.00 201.67 11.10 
3.99 87.00 200.29 11.02 
4.15 88.00 198.81 10.89 
4.30 89.00 196.91 10.90 
4.47 90.00 193.65 10.97 
4.63 91.00 188.29 10.81 
4.81 92.00 186.01 10.63 
4.98 93.00  185.08 10.46 
5.16 94.00 186.22 10.67 
5.34 95.00 186.41 10.96 
5.52 96.00 186.02 10.93 
5.70 97.00 186.11 10.83 
5.89 98.00 186.40 10.95 
6.08 99.00 187.95 11.10 
6.26 100.00 188.91 11.15 
6.45 101.00 188.43 11.21 
6.64 102.00 187.89 11.28 
6.84 103.00 186.00 11.40 
7.03 104.00 186.02 11.48 
7.23 105.00 184.33 11.50 
7.49 106.00 137.73 N/A 
--------- --------- --------- ---------
MAX: 7.49 106.00 201.67 12.17
MIN: 0.22 60.00 137.73 10.46
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unfortunately, the shop's optical pickup was not working, so we couldn't get a tach signal, and therefore we couldn't get the torque numbers. 
I also need to add that the "stock" mode right now DOES NOT feel like the car felt when it was stock. I don't know if it's somehow self-optimizing for the 102-octane gas (improbable) or if somehow the stock program got overwritten with the 93-octane program. At least what would explain why the "stock" program feels so strong. 
Unfortunately, this excercise left me with more questions than answers. The shop owner DID say that once his optical pickup was working again, he would re-dyno me for free. 


_Modified by Go4Broke at 11:12 AM 2-25-2006_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Yikes, the dyno dynamics reads very low. I've seen the dyno dynamics read anwhere from 32-38% drivetrain loss. Not very accurate. I've seen it produce only 112whp on a stock 1.8T (compared to most dynojets and mustangs showing 125-135whp stock) audi and as you can see here...
38% drivetrain loss on the S4...
http://www.ktrperformance.com/...um=34
Comparison using same car...
http://www.audigeeks.com/forum...696.0
Random logs...
http://www.ktrperformance.com/...i.php
35% drivetrain loss on the A4...
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml
cheers! Mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 11:16 AM 2-25-2006_


----------



## CandywhiteGTi (Feb 2, 2006)

Dyno'd my stock MarkV GTi today. 
185 whp
204 wtq

*SAE Corrected*


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_Dyno'd my stock MarkV GTi today. 
185 whp
204 wtq

*SAE Corrected*

how many miles do you have on it?


----------



## CandywhiteGTi (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_how many miles do you have on it?

Just over 1000. And my graph.










_Modified by CandywhiteGTi at 8:01 PM 2-25-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*

i'll have pics of my graphs up tomorrow at some point.
they are EXTREMELY FLAT and EXTREMELY consistant. You almost cant tell the difference of the 3 lines of HP and 3 of TQ


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_Just over 1000. And my graph.

_Modified by CandywhiteGTi at 8:01 PM 2-25-2006_

what oct of gas did you use? maybe you said it and I missed it. 185 seems low.


----------



## CandywhiteGTi (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_what oct of gas did you use? maybe you said it and I missed it. 185 seems low.

93. I think 185 is one of the more accurate numbers on here. Notice it is corrected and completely stock. I don't believe the car was underrated by 25 hp. 


_Modified by CandywhiteGTi at 8:03 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## Foomanchu (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go4Broke* »_Here's my dyno data from this afternoon... I had 10 gallons of 104-octane unleaded (Sunoco GT Plus) and 2 gallons of 93 octane gas in the tank at the time, so it's probably about 102 octane overall. Run #1 was with the car in "stock" mode. Run #2 was with the car in 93 octane mode. Runs #3 and #4 were with the car in 100-octane mode. 


Since I am more of a visual learner, I went ahead and graphed your plots. Just posting in case any one else is the same!


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (Foomanchu)*

Wow! Thanks man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02Jetta0021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*

Wicked lost here... need help.
It looks like you guys are plotting stock vs APR on your MkV, but on the last one (bottom pg 2) it looks like the numbers for Go4Broke don't improve between stock run and APR run?
Am I reading it wrong?
I am trying to read up on the different chips available for the MkV, so any suggestions would be welcome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the fellow MkV'ers


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_93. I think 185 is one of the more accurate numbers on here. Notice it is corrected and completely stock. I don't believe the car was underrated by 25 hp. 

_Modified by CandywhiteGTi at 8:03 PM 2-26-2006_

more than 1 person has had closer to 200hp on their stock dyno runs. maybe your car is just a dud?


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go4Broke* »_...I also need to add that the "stock" mode right now DOES NOT feel like the car felt when it was stock. I don't know if it's somehow self-optimizing for the 102-octane gas (improbable) or if somehow the stock program got overwritten with the 93-octane program. At least what would explain why the "stock" program feels so strong. 
Unfortunately, this excercise left me with more questions than answers. The shop owner DID say that once his optical pickup was working again, he would re-dyno me for free. 

Just wanted to make sure you saw that "footnote," 02Jetta0021.


----------



## 02Jetta0021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go4Broke* »_Just wanted to make sure you saw that "footnote," 02Jetta0021.

Thanks for pointing it out...
Overall you are happy with it Broke / no problems??


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (02Jetta0021)*

Very happy. No problems other than what I've posted in this thread about the stock program not feeling "stock" anymore. The car runs and shifts great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CandywhiteGTi (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_more than 1 person has had closer to 200hp on their stock dyno runs. maybe your car is just a dud?

bwahahah







yeah, that's it. You obvoiusly are new to dyno's. No two dyno's are the same. You can't argue dyno numbers from two different dyno's.


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_bwahahah







yeah, that's it. You obvoiusly are new to dyno's. No two dyno's are the same. You can't argue dyno numbers from two different dyno's. 

what I was saying was a lot of people are within 6hp of 200..you're not even close to that. I highly doubt the dyno numbers differ almost 15hp between cars.


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*

Just curious guys.. how are the dyno places getting the rpm signal on these 2.0T's?? since you cant exactly remove the engine cover and run the dyno..


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_
what I was saying was a lot of people are within 6hp of 200..you're not even close to that. I highly doubt the dyno numbers differ almost 15hp between cars.

Cars can vary as much as 6hp, and so can dynos = 12hp or more.
There are too many variables to argue the point.
Heat soak
Air temp/humidty/density
Fuel quality
Dyno type/calibration
Engine/trans variabilities
Wheel weight/tire traction/friction


----------



## allcool (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Dyno (Go4Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go4Broke* »_I may try to get my car over to a local shop that has a DynoJet sometime this week. 
Just to make sure I understand how to dyno these DSG cars...
Put it in 4th, go to 100% throttle but DO NOT press the accelerator all the way to the floor so that the "WOT button" is depressed (thus preventing a downshift). Correct?









On DSG cars with paddle shifters get into the gear you are going to dyno in and *do NOT release the paddle *keep it held in and she won't shift.
As for questions on how dyno results can be so varied it is simple. 
All dynos are not created equal. 
Many years ago we tested a bmw2002tii on a local dynojet. All was good we got a baseline.
Two days latter, after a mod/repair we wanted to see the numbers again. 
Well our local dyno was now broke and would not be repaired for weeks. We had a race that weekend so we traveled to another dynojet an hour away. 
53 more whp from an exhaust on an inline 4... Don't think so.
Even the same dyno on a different day can be different. To many variables. 
Like many knowledgeable forum members have suggested... do not try and compare numbers from different dynos. Use numbers from the same dyno and compare gains from baseline. Really for us the end user, that is all they are good for. 
Don't go by the numbers go by the gains.
JMHO


----------



## CandywhiteGTi (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Dyno (allcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allcool* »_
As for questions on how dyno results can be so varied it is simple. 
All dynos are not created equal. 
Many years ago we tested a bmw2002tii on a local dynojet. All was good we got a baseline.
Two days latter, after a mod/repair we wanted to see the numbers again. 
Well our local dyno was now broke and would not be repaired for weeks. We had a race that weekend so we traveled to another dynojet an hour away. 
53 more whp from an exhaust on an inline 4... Don't think so.
Even the same dyno on a different day can be different. To many variables. 
Like many knowledgeable forum members have suggested... do not try and compare numbers from different dynos. Use numbers from the same dyno and compare gains from baseline. Really for us the end user, that is all they are good for. 
Don't go by the numbers go by the gains.
JMHO

Exactly. Dyno print outs have never won a race anyways. I just wanted a baseline to see what a chip did for me. I may do an intake first so I can let others know what is up w/ the intakes, as there is some skepticism about the gains.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Dyno (allcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allcool* »_As for questions on how dyno results can be so varied it is simple. 
All dynos are not created equal. 
Many years ago we tested a bmw2002tii on a local dynojet. All was good we got a baseline.
Two days latter, after a mod/repair we wanted to see the numbers again. 
Well our local dyno was now broke and would not be repaired for weeks. We had a race that weekend so we traveled to another dynojet an hour away. 
53 more whp from an exhaust on an inline 4... Don't think so.


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_Exactly. Dyno print outs have never won a race anyways. I just wanted a baseline to see what a chip did for me. I may do an intake first so I can let others know what is up w/ the intakes, as there is some skepticism about the gains. 

A long time ago (late 1990's), when AWE (Air and Water Enterprises) first
used a dyno of a different type than most everybody else and was showing
different power numbers:
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library....html
and people fixated on dyno numbers forget that, many lengthy discussions
ensued.


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Dyno (aqn)*

I care about dyno numbers. Show me 2 mk5 GTi's where the one with lower dyno #'s won the race.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Dyno (StupidGTI)*

finally here are the pictures of my graphs...


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Dyno (allcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allcool* »_On DSG cars with paddle shifters get into the gear you are going to dyno in and *do NOT release the paddle *keep it held in and she won't shift.

Woah - that's a new one for me. Is that something you have tested yourself? That's wonderful news!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (StupidGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StupidGTI* »_I care about dyno numbers. Show me 2 mk5 GTi's where the one with lower dyno #'s won the race.









stock other then exhaust and filter:
















Second one seems like it is less or the same but its actually making alot more then the first oen if they were done on the same dyno..
EDIT: used wrong tags for the images



_Modified by PD Performance at 1:00 PM 3/1/2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Dyno (PD Performance)*

chris, 
my second picture is the air/fuel graph done on the same dyno on all 3 runs. so the 2nd pic is showing HP and air/fuel.
first one shows HP and TQ on all 3 runs. pretty damn consistant.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Dyno (ProjectA3)*

oops.. wasn't payng attention to which one I grabbed.. oh well has the hp on it to get the point across.


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (CandywhiteGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CandywhiteGTi* »_
93.* I think 185 is one of the more accurate numbers on here.* Notice it is corrected and completely stock. I don't believe the car was underrated by 25 hp. 

_Modified by CandywhiteGTi at 8:03 PM 2-26-2006_

I respectfully disagree.
People, please don't forget that most of these cars dynoed in the winter months most likely have a good amount of ethanol in the fuel, at least 15% to reduce emissions so they will be making considerably less HP. I say wait till it warms up and there is no more ethanol in the fuel. It is a waste of money to dyno on crap fuel to me, at least.
Some of the earlier dynos were with cars that most likely didn't have any significant amount of ethanol in the fuel. No matter what octane you are running if there is ethanol it will significantly decrease optimal performance. I notice a good drop in performance and MPG with 15% ethanol. Losing 5-15 hp/ft.lbs. with 15% or more ethanol in the fuel isn't far fetched.


_Modified by Nie Hinunter at 2:01 PM 3-1-2006_


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Nie Hinunter)*

Just put this together today from the data I gathered using the VAG 5052. Data 120 read block. I'm going to collect a little more data in the next couple days too see if the drop in the chart around 5000rpms was maybe I wasn't on the throttle when I saved the result.


----------



## theappletech (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*

Let us know how the new data turns out. I am thinking about going REVO. I have the GHL turbo back exhaust so that should also help. Thanks


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_Just put this together today from the data I gathered using the VAG 5052. Data 120 read block. I'm going to collect a little more data in the next couple days too see if the drop in the chart around 5000rpms was maybe I wasn't on the throttle when I saved the result.









That looks lower than most block 120s i've seen of stock 2.0ts on 93 octane.
Dave


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
That looks lower than most block 120s i've seen of stock 2.0ts on 93 octane.
Dave

he is in colorado, on 91 winter gas...... it would only be fair to compare his to his car before or a similar one.

although I do agree its low its not something you can do a direct comparison too... in this case especially way too many variables.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_Just put this together today from the data I gathered using the VAG 5052. Data 120 read block. I'm going to collect a little more data in the next couple days too see if the drop in the chart around 5000rpms was maybe I wasn't on the throttle when I saved the result.



What gear was this run in? 
I see you have a 6mt, but in the DSG car, I could never start a 3rd gear run that low in the revs.
If you're using 1st or 2nd gear, I don't believe it's a true representation of the numbers.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (Matt-K)*









If the image doesn't show up in the thread, click here. 

If *that* doesn't work, click here...


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Dyno (allcool)*

This works great. Tried it today on my way to work. Nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!


_Quote, originally posted by *allcool* »_
On DSG cars with paddle shifters get into the gear you are going to dyno in and *do NOT release the paddle *keep it held in and she won't shift.
As for questions on how dyno results can be so varied it is simple. 
All dynos are not created equal. 
Many years ago we tested a bmw2002tii on a local dynojet. All was good we got a baseline.
Two days latter, after a mod/repair we wanted to see the numbers again. 
Well our local dyno was now broke and would not be repaired for weeks. We had a race that weekend so we traveled to another dynojet an hour away. 
53 more whp from an exhaust on an inline 4... Don't think so.
Even the same dyno on a different day can be different. To many variables. 
Like many knowledgeable forum members have suggested... do not try and compare numbers from different dynos. Use numbers from the same dyno and compare gains from baseline. Really for us the end user, that is all they are good for. 
Don't go by the numbers go by the gains.
JMHO


----------



## allcool (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Dyno (marf34)*

Glad to share and help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats how it works on Porsche, so thought i would give it a try on Vw/Audi and it works the same.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (meanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanvw* »_Going to run on the dyno this Saturday. Just a quick question for those who've run their 2.0t ...
I ran my 1.8T last year, and they removed the engine cover to find an electrical lead (at coilpack) to get RPM for the dyno. Since the air filter is a part of the engine cover on 2,0t, did you just run with no air filter or did you re-install the cover (assuming it needs to be removed at all)? 
I also have vag-com. What would be the best blocks to be logging during the pulls?
anyone know where to connect the elictrical lead. 
_Modified by meanvw at 4:59 PM 1-24-2006_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (alfzong)*

So which chip is making the most power?


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

i just got dynoed, ill have the video up later,
i made
Revo Stage 1 (on 93 octane) 400 miles on car (stock break-in oil







)
213WHP
261WTQ
Houston, TX (humidty sucks) and the chip hasnt adapted to the car yet its been a few hours







, but no excuses!!








thoght u guys might like this one
















alf 

_Modified by alfzong at 3:23 PM 3-4-2006_

_Modified by alfzong at 4:16 PM 3-4-2006_

_Modified by alfzong at 6:06 PM 3-4-2006_


_Modified by alfzong at 10:41 AM 3-5-2006_


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (alfzong)*

I thought REVO stage 1 A/F ran a little leaner than that?


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_I thought REVO stage 1 A/F ran a little leaner than that? 

what needs to be understaood by REVO is that it isnt a simple map that is tossed to you opposed to APR and GIAC.
with REVO, you can adjust setting that you want, thus, timing, fuel, and boost is adjusted at your disposal.
this was my tune







also, this AFR is PERFECT for boosted vehicles 
alf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_
What gear was this run in? 
I see you have a 6mt, but in the DSG car, I could never start a 3rd gear run that low in the revs.
If you're using 1st or 2nd gear, I don't believe it's a true representation of the numbers.

The little nich marks on my graph represent where I did a "Save Result" value in the 5052. So that would explain the slow curve until just about 3000 rpm's. It was a 3rd gear roll done over a 5 mile road test. I want to get the car dyno'd on a ACTUAL dyno, to get a more accurate result of what I'm putting down. The horsepower output for the time being satisfied with. It's the torque output that's making me wonder what I may have done wrong.... See if I can get it into a local tuner shop in a couple weeks.


----------



## M0riarty (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*









2006 VW GTI w/ DSG Bone Stock. Dynojet Dynamometer.








This is an overlay of my GTI w/ DSG versus another manual 2006 GTI that ran just before my car. Looks like I ended up with a Wednesday motor.









_Modified by M0riarty at 4:43 PM 3-18-2006_


_Modified by M0riarty at 4:48 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_Here's mine from a while back.
Only Mods were a cat-back exhaust and a K&N. 
#'s to the wheels










Here is my new dyno graph. The dyno was a Mustang at AWE tuning in Willow Grove, PA. The temp was around 45 degrees on Wednsday when I got it done The mods on the car are as follows : GIAC x+ (03B), AWE Cat-back, Neuspeed underdrive pulley, K+N, Bosch F5DP0R's. My baseline numbers (with cat-back and K+N) were :
201.6 whp
212.5 lbs
new graph:









I know some people don't like DTL conversions, but I do, so with a 15%DTL the numbers are :
278 hp
294 lbs
I'm working on getting a comparison graph with both my baseline and current pulls on it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*

I want an awe cat back :-/ waaaaaa


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
I know some people don't like DTL conversions, but I do, so with a 15%DTL the numbers are :
278 hp
294 lbs
I'm working on getting a comparison graph with both my baseline and current pulls on it.


The way you did it is not actually 15%... guessing you did whp X 1.15.. That theoretically is incorrect you would want to divide whp by .85 for 15%
Doing it times 1.15 is actually the same as dividing whp by .87 which is 13% which is about what the actual FWD loss on these cars is.
So your numbers are correct for 13% not 15%... but 13% is closer to what you want anyway..
I just do it times 1.15 since its much easier to do it in your head real quick, handy when people are throwing hp numbers at you and you want to see if they sound about right.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_The way you did it is not actually 15%... guessing you did whp X 1.15.. That theoretically is incorrect you would want to divide whp by .85 for 15%
Doing it times 1.15 is actually the same as dividing whp by .87 which is 13% which is about what the actual FWD loss on these cars is.
So your numbers are correct for 13% not 15%... but 13% is closer to what you want anyway..
I just do it times 1.15 since its much easier to do it in your head real quick, handy when people are throwing hp numbers at you and you want to see if they sound about right.

I'll second this post. It's a very common error with us quattro folks too thinking that multiplying by 1.25 is showing a 25% loss. It would actually be 1.33. Buty like Chris, ive found about 22% on my neighborhood Mustang, 25% on the Dynojet I used, and seen upwards of 38% on some dyno dynamics. Good post Chris. cheers! Mike


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

so where are all the 250whp/300wtq dynos APR has promised us?


----------



## Borti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (FreshieMedia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshieMedia* »_so where are all the 250whp/300wtq dynos APR has promised us?









I put down 213whp and 250wtq on a dynojet with APR 91 octane program and cat-back exhaust. This was on a quattro A4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Borti)*

Awesome numbers man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Assuming you have a 25% drivetrain loss for awd, thats 289 to the crank, then minus 15% if you had fwd like apr's dyno it's 245, which is really close to apr's numbers







283 torque to the wheels in a fwd, but I could definitely see 93 octane giving a bit more torque with not much more hp, just like the normal 91 to 93 octane chip difference.
Honestly though that's all just speculation since all dynos are different, I really would just like so see before and after dynos of stock and chip/exhaust. Like threads, only with the exact same car and dyno.


----------



## vio206 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (gtheo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtheo1* »_Leon 2.0 TFSi
ECU reprogrammed only.
95 octane unleaded.
Stock exhaust








_Modified by gtheo1 at 11:08 PM 2-6-2006_

WOW! With what ECU software you managed these numbers? This results are at the crank, right? What was the horsepower numbers at the wheels?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Dyno Database (vio206)*

maybe 215ish to the wheels?


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (Nie Hinunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nie Hinunter* »_
I respectfully disagree.
People, please don't forget that most of these cars dynoed in the winter months most likely have a good amount of ethanol in the fuel, at least 15% to reduce emissions so they will be making considerably less HP. I say wait till it warms up and there is no more ethanol in the fuel. It is a waste of money to dyno on crap fuel to me, at least.
Some of the earlier dynos were with cars that most likely didn't have any significant amount of ethanol in the fuel. No matter what octane you are running if there is ethanol it will significantly decrease optimal performance. I notice a good drop in performance and MPG with 15% ethanol. Losing 5-15 hp/ft.lbs. with 15% or more ethanol in the fuel isn't far fetched.

_Modified by Nie Hinunter at 2:01 PM 3-1-2006_

Everything I have read shows that 10% ethanol does not decrease HP and may actually make slightly more hp.







It is my understanding that a turbo car tuned with E85 will make more power than traditional gas.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*

Yeah ethanol has a lower BTU count http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Yeah ethanol has a lower BTU count http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, and while it takes more fuel to make a given amount of power, it also burns best at a different a/f ratio that "regular" gas.
Funn thing is, I am getting as good if not slightly better mpg with the E10 than I was with the MTBE blend.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*

Odd stuff man.
Here's my dyno, first is apr stage 2 with 3" GHL tb in red.
Second is giac x+ with 3" ghl tb








Sorry the image is kinda dim and the lines are hard to see, I'll try taking a better picture later.
I would like to note I'm making 200 whp and more from 4300ish rpm to past redline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 1:32 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
new graph:









I know some people don't like DTL conversions, but I do, so with a 15%DTL the numbers are :
278 hp
294 lbs
I'm working on getting a comparison graph with both my baseline and current pulls on it.

nice job








seems that giac & revo are having the most success with the 2.0T.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I don't even know how his dyno is possible. over 200 wtq past 6300 rpm? I lose 200 wtq by 5600 rpm lol
Somehow his turbo is holding boost rather well in the top end, or else they advance timing as boost comes down I dunno.
Oh he did have other mods, my bad... Perhaps for the time being I should just drop in a K&N


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 1:18 AM 6-2-2006_


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

I would not dyno til after break in!!!!!!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rhein)*

ooook lol. alot of people already have their's "broken in" and besides breaking in the motor happens way sooner then most realize.


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Another bad one from APR.
191whp
246 ft lbs torque
Should have another one up next week from GIAC (maybe Revo?)


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*

Thats pretty strange. It made good torque but the power doesn't hold for too long at all.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_ooook lol. alot of people already have their's "broken in" and besides breaking in the motor happens way sooner then most realize.

I'd give it 5k or so. That is just me and just to dyno.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetSpeed2000* »_Another bad one from APR.
191whp
246 ft lbs torque
Should have another one up next week from GIAC (maybe Revo?)


Hmmm.......
DAMN.....


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

An update: I'll be getting REVO'd tomorrow, and I'll be heading to the dragway on Wednesday (weather permitting). I'll let ya know what happens.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetSpeed2000* »_An update: I'll be getting REVO'd tomorrow, and I'll be heading to the dragway on Wednesday (weather permitting). I'll let ya know what happens. 

That's awesome for you to do this. Thanks for the effort. Let me know if I can help you publish any of the results by PM. cheers! Mike


----------



## LateNightRacer (Feb 3, 2004)

*My latest*









Here is my latest dyno. 91 Octane, GIAC xplus, LNT Coldair, LNT Downpipe, stock catback exhaust. Ill be taking the car to Sacramento Raceway friday, I hope to break into the 13's on street tires. My best run with about 209whp was 14.1 at 99.5


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetSpeed2000* »_An update: I'll be getting REVO'd tomorrow, and I'll be heading to the dragway on Wednesday (weather permitting). I'll let ya know what happens. 
 how do you like the chip so far?


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Got the Revo stage 1 tonight. All I gotta say is that my first impression is that it is everything I hoped for (and what APR shoulda been in the first place). To me a mod is worth its money if it puts a smile on your face. Everytime I got into the gas with the APR, I kinda was thinking to myself "am I in chipped mode?" With the Revo, I hit the gas, and a big smile goes on my face in every gear. Even 6th gear puts you back in the seat. It's a blast to drive. Weather permitting, I'm hitting the track tomorrow. I'll then post up in a new thread all my APR and Revo related impressions, timeslips, and dynos.
Anyway, I'm elated right now. I've got the Evoms on order, APR exhaust will follow soon. I'll then hit Revo Stage 2 and SPS 2, and I'll be looking for solid 13s. Then I'll be done modding for the summer.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

you dont have the handheld switcher yet right?


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*

I do not. As I said, that'll be happening after the exhaust and intake go in.


----------

